# Reupholster



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

Any advice out there on where to get our Hymer 694 reupholstered ?

Particularly concerned with the ISRI driving seats.

Graham :lol:


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Which part of the country are you?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

After lots of research we are using REGAL FURNISHINGS in Ilkeston to do ours on the way to Pickering. It also has Isri seats and I know they have done lots. (Wife does not like existing colour or finish!)

01159 329988 Barry Hartley. 
And HAGGLE, he likens himself to Mike Baldwin OK

Mention my name for sure.

Clive


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

my hymer had ISRI seats and i had the whole lot done, I thought the seat would have been a problem but was fine,
cost about £1000 but well worth,


----------

